# Forum Home Renovation Leadlight  Glass reproduction

## Grasshopper75

Hi everyone, 
I have a 1930's weatherboard house which has two glass sidelights, one of which is cracked and needs replacing. I have spoken to a number of glaziers in Melbourne's eastern suburbs but none are able to reproduce the existing stlye of glass. 
Does anyone know of a glazier who could reproduce something like the picture shown? 
Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.

----------

